# Cannot post reply with attached photo



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

I have tried several times to post replies to the topic "Please share your snow / ice Photos …". with attached photo. Every time my post ends up with an empty window. I have tried both Safari, Opera, and Firefox - all with the same result.
Some weeks ago i succeeded in posting a landscape photo. But this time it will not work. Need help.
kyklop


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you trying to attach a photo via the upload feature, or trying to embed a photo hosted on another web page?


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm using the upload feature, from own files on my Mac.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Is the file <4 MB and in an appropriate file format (JPG, usually)? I've not had any problems attaching images, from multiple Macs running various versions of OS X.


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

The actual file is 1,5 MB, JPEG. I am running OSX 10.6.8


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

You get a blank white box? Would you mind trying to post the image here?


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

I just tried to post it here. Still an empty/ white window.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Can you just leave the post up? Or are you saying that after you attach the image and click Post, the page fails to load?


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

It seems like loading - a rotating small figure upper left. After half a minute the blank side appears.
Also received error message: "You have already submitted this post! You must accidentally have doble clicked or tried to refreshthe page" I have left i open for up to ten minutes or more. Have I been too impatient?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure... Perhaps try reducing the size of the image to 750-800 pixels wide.


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is 800 pixels wide.


----------



## kyklop (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for good help!
I was perhaps mislead by the small file size, due to all the white pixels.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2014)

Glad that worked. Nice picture!


----------

